# OK...who got it.



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2021)

I REALLY wish I coulda snagged it, but just couldn't swing it. 


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303860581372


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 1, 2021)

Not me, I was the high bidder last night @$875.  I knew It was going to bring strong money but that's a bit over what I guessed.  It is one of the most exciting offerings on Ebay in a while.  I was just lamenting how I can't even remember the last time I found anything on there that really got my juices flowing.  I miss that feeling.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 1, 2021)

Went cheaper than I expected to be honest.


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the application of the reducing seat post for?
I am only familiar with the Shelby and Colson versions.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 1, 2021)

CWC?


tjkajecj said:


> What is the application of the reducing seat post for?
> I am only familiar with the Shelby and Colson versions.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> What is the application of the reducing seat post for?
> I am only familiar with the Shelby and Colson versions.



If it's a 5/8", then most bikes along with the orig shims. It might be a 3/4" tho...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 1, 2021)

Man, I sold my extras way too soon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Man, I sold my extras way too soon.



Well, this is a decent original, early issue with a patina'd chrome chassis. Perfect for a certain bike I am quite fond of...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 1, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> It is one of the most exciting offerings on Ebay in a while. I was just lamenting how I can't even remember the last time I found anything on there that really got my juices flowing. I miss that feeling.



Yes, it gets harder as collections mature.  This one got a lot of people's juices flowing...
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164666141213



View attachment 1349515


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 1, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, it gets harder as collections mature.  This one got a lot of people's juices flowing...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164666141213
> View attachment 1349516
> View attachment 1349515



Wish I had one of those to sell.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2021)

It found a good home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> It found a good home.View attachment 1353145


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> It found a good home.View attachment 1353145



Nice up grade. Great patina.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 6, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, it gets harder as collections mature.  This one got a lot of people's juices flowing...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164666141213
> View attachment 1349516
> View attachment 1349515



These Newboys are like magic.  Beautifully crafted and weigh like lifting air


----------



## 1motime (Feb 6, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> It found a good home.View attachment 1353145



That bike and seat were waiting a long time to get together.  Beautiful


----------

